# Time for bigger bait!



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I think I've been using to small of bait... LOL! 

[YOUTUBE]F77abkoPHL0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jimmy

I saw a 35 pound flathead floating at Santee Cooper one time with a
20 pound blue cat stuck in it's throat.

Flatheads mouths are proportionately twice as big as blue cats.
They normally don't prefer large baits but are capable of taking
extremely big fish.










People fishing the Licking and Scioto rivers often see flathead take baits 
half their size in Aug-Sept when water levels are low and existing baitfish
are diminished.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

sometimes a fish has his moments and just needs a little space...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That was awesome!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flathead (Apr 11, 2005)

That is an awesome video!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sweet video man im pumped and ready 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

if its hungry it will eat. I caught a flattie with gmrcatman a couple years ago that still had a 12 inch quillback still in its throat


----------

